# Tasso alcolico consentito



## Old Asudem (6 Settembre 2008)

Qualcuno sa esattamente a quanto corrisponda il tasso alcolico concesso per non essere considerati ubriachi alla guida?









uno mi ha detto che corrisponde a due bicchieri di vino.

se è così è una vera cazzata.

Sentire dire  che uno è ubriaco dopo che  in tutta la  serata ha bevuto 4 bicchieri di vino bianco (ovvio non 4 whisky)

però non so se sia vero quella dei 2 bicchieri di vino


----------



## Lettrice (6 Settembre 2008)

E' vera... 0.5 se non erro...


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Qualcuno sa esattamente a quanto corrisponda il tasso alcolico concesso per non essere considerati ubriachi alla guida?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


0,5 g/l è il limite che si oltrepassa anche bevendo 2 birre...già...una vera stronzata...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Settembre 2008)

2 birre?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ma dai...
che cazzata..
sono allibita. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





praticamente d'ora in avanti potrò guidare solo il triciclo


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> 2 birre??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma infatti..e nemmeno quello...anche se ti si addice...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma infatti..e nemmeno quello...anche se ti si addice...


non ci avevo pensato 

	
	
		
		
	


	












bastardo...


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Settembre 2008)

due birre piccole o grandi?
no perché c'è differenza.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





cmq, se vi fermano e avete bevuto poco, tipo un bicchiere massimo due di vino, accendete subito una sigaretta e fumate a più non posso nell'attesa del test. 
ci sono prove più che provate che funzia. abbassa il tasso alcoolico di un bel po'.


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ci avevo pensato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, stronzo


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> due birre piccole o grandi?
> no perché c'è differenza..
> 
> 
> ...


grazie for the information!


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> no, stronzo


no. rancoroso bastardo


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> due birre piccole o grandi?
> no perché c'è differenza..
> 
> 
> ...


mah! per me sono leggende metropolitane queste..
come mettere un cd per gli autovelox...e se qulcuno mi dice che l'ha fatto e funziona


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no. rancoroso bastardo


"no." a chi?


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> "no." a chi?


uffa. Ti odio!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> uffa. Ti odio!!


ma poi...scema! decidi se verbo o aggettivo....


----------



## Lettrice (6 Settembre 2008)

Credo che si parli di due birre piccole... due pinte sono oltre un litro di birra... e ci sta che qualcuno si stracci con quelle


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Credo che si parli di due birre piccole... due pinte sono oltre un litro di birra... e ci sta che qualcuno si stracci con quelle


medie


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> mah! per me sono leggende metropolitane queste..
> come mettere un cd per gli autovelox...e se qulcuno mi dice che l'ha fatto e funziona


senti... è fonte sicura...
ci sono miriadi di casi che possono confermarlo.
mica per niente succede in friuli


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> senti... è fonte sicura...
> ci sono miriadi di casi che possono confermarlo.
> mica per niente succede in friuli


anche per il cd mi avevano giurato che c'erano mgliaia di casi...


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Settembre 2008)

Fra un'ora devo guidare.
Mi posso bere un cuba libre?


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Credo che si parli di due birre piccole... due pinte sono oltre un litro di birra... e ci sta che qualcuno si stracci con quelle


quindi in pratica se io mi ciuccio 33 ml di birretta (una lattina di quelle grandi)ho un tasso alcolico di un botto di volte superiore al consentito.
é vergognoso.
Ma che aspettano a cambiare la legge?
ora, seriamente, un'accusa di guida in stato di ebrezza non è mica una cazzata!


----------



## Lettrice (6 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> medie



Che vuol dire medie? le birre sono 0.20ml o 0.40ml la pinta e' 0.56ml... ai miei tempi ordinavo il litrozzo ma queste nuove generazioni non hanno spina dorsale...


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quindi in pratica se io mi ciuccio 33 ml di birretta (una lattina di quelle grandi)ho un tasso alcolico di un botto di volte superiore al consentito.
> é vergognoso.
> Ma che aspettano a cambiare la legge?
> ora, seriamente, un'accusa di guida in stato di ebrezza non è mica una cazzata!


medie...2 medie... che sono in genere 0.33 circa


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che vuol dire medie? le birre sono 0.20ml o 0.40ml la pinta e' 0.56ml... ai miei tempi ordinavo il litrozzo ma queste nuove generazioni non hanno spina dorsale...


0.33 tu usi metrica diversa lettrice


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Settembre 2008)

in pratica, l'unica soluzione è trovarsi un bar sotto casa


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> in pratica, l'unica soluzione è trovarsi un bar sotto casa


O nel proprio frigorifero.

Ma chi non beve in compagnia....


----------



## Lettrice (6 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quindi in pratica se io mi ciuccio 33 ml di birretta (una lattina di quelle grandi)ho un tasso alcolico di un botto di volte superiore al consentito.
> é vergognoso.
> Ma che aspettano a cambiare la legge?
> ora, seriamente, un'accusa di guida in stato di ebrezza non è mica una cazzata!



33 e' una lattina piccola... poi c'e' 50 la latta grande...poi la Faxe birra di merda che fa latte da un litro 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Pivelli!


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> O nel proprio frigorifero.
> 
> Ma chi non beve in compagnia....


anche questo è vero... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





bevi col barista no??


----------



## Lettrice (6 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> 0.33 tu usi metrica diversa lettrice


No io parlo di birra alla spina... tu di bottiglie o lattine


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quindi in pratica se io mi ciuccio 33 ml di birretta (una lattina di quelle grandi)ho un tasso alcolico di un botto di volte superiore al consentito.
> é vergognoso.
> Ma che aspettano a cambiare la legge?
> ora, seriamente, un'accusa di guida in stato di ebrezza non è mica una cazzata!


33 cl è una birra piccola. lattina grande 50cl.


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> 33 e' una lattina piccola... poi c'e' 50 la latta grande...poi la Faxe birra di merda che fa latte da un litro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in italia 33 cl è media...visto che dalle tue parti siete degli alcolizzati le dosi sono rimpicciolite...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> 33 e' una lattina piccola... poi c'e' 50 la latta grande...poi la Faxe birra di merda che fa latte da un litro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la lattina piccola non è 33.
almeno qui.
se voi avvinazzati in olanda usate i barili invece che i ml come unita' di misura non so che dirti


----------



## Lettrice (6 Settembre 2008)

Comunque ora mi stappo una birra


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> 33 cl è una birra piccola. lattina grande 50cl.


aho! ma se si parla di media si parla di birra alla spina!


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> 33 e' una lattina piccola... poi c'e' 50 la latta grande...poi la Faxe birra di merda che fa latte da un litro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


giusto.


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Settembre 2008)

*tiè*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque ora mi stappo una birra


io vado da brugola, perdo i sensi e dormo là


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque ora mi stappo una birra


hai proprio avuto un'ideona..mi faccio anche io una beck's....


----------



## Lettrice (6 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la lattina piccola non è 33.
> almeno qui.
> se voi avvinazzati in olanda usate i barili invece che i ml come unita' di misura non so che dirti


Guarda ho in mano una Heineken lattina piccola... dice 0.33... vai subito a controllare perche' piu' piccole di cosi' non le fanno


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> aho! ma se si parla di media si parla di birra alla spina!


la birra media in italia è 40 cl, non mezzo litro come nel resto d'europa.


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la lattina piccola non è 33.
> almeno qui.
> se voi avvinazzati in olanda usate i barili invece che i ml come unita' di misura non so che dirti


diglielo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda ho in mano una Heineken lattina piccola... dice 0.33... vai subito a controllare perche' piu' piccole di cosi' non le fanno


non lo so. io ho solo le bottiglie da 66


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda ho in mano una Heineken lattina piccola... dice 0.33... vai subito a controllare perche' piu' piccole di cosi' non le fanno


buona la heineken made in holland, non come quella merdaccia che troviamo qui.
alla spina poi...


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda ho in mano una Heineken lattina piccola... dice 0.33... vai subito a controllare perche' piu' piccole di cosi' non le fanno


spina!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lattine o bottiglie in italia mica si dividono in piccole, medie o grandi...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non lo so. io ho solo le bottiglie da 66

















AA?


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non lo so. io ho solo le bottiglie da 66


e poi si parla dei nordici (europei) che sono avvinazzati...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> spina!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lattine o bottiglie in italia mica si dividono in piccole, medie o grandi...


Ma come no? Se meno di 33 non vanno... 33 sara' la piccola... che cazzo di ragionamenti fate? Tutto e' ralativo...


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> diglielo!!!!!!!!!!!


ma siete fuori di melone o cosa?
lattina piccola 33cl non ml ... lattina grande 50 cl.
la birra alla spina piccola è 20 cl quella media 40 cl.
eddai...


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma come no? Se meno di 33 non vanno... 33 sara' la piccola... che cazzo di ragionamenti fate? Tutto e' ralativo...


ma se vai in un bar e chiedi una heineken piccola non ti danno mica la bottiglia da 33 e se la chiedi grande la bottiglia da 66 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















piccola media o grande dipende dal bicchiere e i bicchieri hanno la metrica diversa dalle bottiglie 
sei sicura di essere nata in italia oppure l'alcolismo è iniziato nelle fredde terre del nord?


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma siete fuori di melone o cosa?
> lattina piccola 33cl non ml ... lattina grande 50 cl.
> la birra alla spina piccola è 20 cl quella media 40 cl.
> eddai...


e quello stiami dicendo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2008)

Scusate.
Ma immagino che le tabelle siano state fatte in base agli effetti del tasso alcolico nel sangue sul cervello e non per colpire l'industria degli alcolici.
Il tasso alcolico nel sangue (e le conseguenze sul cervello) dipendono dalla capacità del corpo di metabolizzare l'alcol attraverso il fegato ed è influenzata da vari fattori tra cui il sesso e il peso.
Una donna ha fisiologicamente una minore capacità di metabolizzare l'alcol oltre ad avere in media un peso minore, soprattutto come massa muscolare.
In ogni caso il test misura ciò che non è stato metabolizzato e risulta in circolo influenzando le capacità alla guida.


Credo che sarebbe opportuno che ognuno verificasse le proprie capacità di metabolizzare l'alcol non solo ai fini della guida, ma della propria salute in quanto vi sono conseguenze temporanee e permanenti.
Una cirrosi si forma in non molti anni sovraccaricando il fegato.


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Scusate.
> Ma immagino che le tabelle siano state fatte in base agli effetti del tasso alcolico nel sangue sul cervello e non per colpire l'industria degli alcolici.
> Il tasso alcolico nel sangue (e le conseguenze sul cervello) dipendono dalla capacità del corpo di metabolizzare l'alcol attraverso il fegato ed è influenzata da vari fattori tra cui il sesso e il peso.
> Una donna ha fisiologicamente una minore capacità di metabolizzare l'alcol oltre ad avere in media un peso minore, soprattutto come massa muscolare.
> ...


infatti se sono alto un metro e ottanta e peso 90 kg non sarò così ubriaco come uno che ha il mio stesso tasso alcolico e che è alto 1,70 e 70 kg di peso...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> infatti se sono alto un metro e ottanta e peso 90 kg non sarò così ubriaco come uno che ha il mio stesso tasso alcolico e che è alto 1,70 e 70 kg di peso...


Bevendo la stessa quantità teoricamente sì, ma esistono differenze individuali oltre che quelle di gruppi etnici. E' risaputa la difficoltà a metabolizzare l'alcol degli indiani d'America (anche se non so se è stata una rilevazione a confronto con gli angloamericani che, se bevono come nei film, debbono avere un metabolismo speciale...).


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Bevendo la stessa quantità teoricamente sì, ma esistono differenze individuali oltre che quelle di gruppi etnici. E' risaputa la difficoltà a metabolizzare l'alcol degli indiani d'America (anche se non so se è stata una rilevazione a confronto con gli angloamericani che, se bevono come nei film, debbono avere un metabolismo speciale...).


in effetti ho detto una castroneria...intendevo che se bevono la stessa quantità avranno due tassi alcolici diversi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2008)

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etanolo#Effetti_sull.E2.80.99organismo
(...) I primi ben noti sintomi di intossicazione acuta da etanolo nell'uomo sono un eloquio indistinto, incoordinazione muscolare motoria aumentata fiducia in se stessi ed euforia. La maggior parte dei soggetti sono rumorosi ed estroversi, mentre altri diventano più chiusi e solitari: comunque l'umore rimane labile, con atteggiamenti alternati di aggressività, sottomissione, euforia, malinconia.


La dose tossica di etanolo dipende da individuo a individuo, per età, sesso, popolazione, alimentazione, malattie, assuefazione. Mentre sotto i 20-40 g non si osservano generalmente effetti sul comportamento, assunzioni più elevate provocano, tra l'altro, un aumento esponenziale della probabilità di incidenti stradali poiché dosi anche relativamente basse di etanolo diminuiscono la capacità di guida[5].
15g al giorno nella donna e fino a 30g nell'uomo possono diminuire il rischio d'infarto miocardico e di accidente vascolare ischemico;
fino a 20g al giorno nella donna e fino a 40g nell'uomo non si rileva significativo cambiamento del comportamento;
*50 mg/100 ml (10,9 **mmol**/l) è l'attuale limite di etanolemia secondo il **Codice della strada** italiano: oltre questo livello le prestazioni intellettuali e motorie e le discriminazioni sensoriali sono ridotte, ma i soggetti sono incapaci di rendersene conto;*
80 mg/100 ml (17,4 mmol/l) corrisponde al precedente livello alcolemico, tollerato dalla legge prima del 2002: è stato ridotto poiché fino a 80 mg/100 ml la probabilità di incidenti stradali aumenta di circa 4 volte;
al di sopra di 150/100 ml (32,6 mmol/l) aumenta di circa 25 volte la probabilità di incidenti stradali;
con circa 300 mg/100 ml si manifesta il coma;
oltre i 400 mg/100 ml si ha il blocco respiratorio e conseguentemente la morte.
L'insieme degli effetti comportamentali dell'assunzione elevata di alcol viene definito ubriachezza, e gli effetti fisici che si osservano in seguito sono chiamati postumi dell'ubriachezza.

(...)


----------



## Old Addos (6 Settembre 2008)

*Già*

E' come per le targhe pari e dispari , bisogna stare dietro ad un' altra auto , così fermano quella.


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Qualcuno sa esattamente a quanto corrisponda il tasso alcolico concesso per non essere considerati ubriachi alla guida?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io il limite lo metterei a 0, come in molti Paesi europei.

Dato che la possibilità di supoerare la soglia è molto soggettivo, può succedere che se io bevo due birre e un mio amico pure, uno dei due magari risulterà positivo e l'altro no, indipendentemente dal fatto che entrambi siamo lucidi.
Quindi il limite 0 ha un senso: se sai che devi guidare non bevi un cazzo. Altrimenti succede che dici " tanto due birre le reggo", poi fa un incidente, risulti positivo, ti ritirano la patente..Insomma..un casino.
Io ho deciso di adottare questa tecnica: se devo guidare non bevo, altrimenti guidano gli altri.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Vulvia (7 Settembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io il limite lo metterei a 0, come in molti Paesi europei.
> 
> Dato che la possibilità di supoerare la soglia è molto soggettivo, può succedere che se io bevo due birre e un mio amico pure, uno dei due magari risulterà positivo e l'altro no, indipendentemente dal fatto che entrambi siamo lucidi.
> Quindi il limite 0 ha un senso: se sai che devi guidare non bevi un cazzo. Altrimenti succede che dici " tanto due birre le reggo", poi fa un incidente, risulti positivo, ti ritirano la patente..Insomma..un casino.
> ...


Idem. 
Da me soprattutto nel fine settimana fanno controlli a tappeto ed il ritiro della patente è una possibilità molto concreta.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2008)

si vabbe'...ma se vado ad una cena o un aperitivo e non sono astemia due birre le bevo trenquil e non mi ubriaco certamente.
Non so, a me sembra esagerato.


----------



## Old Vulvia (7 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> si vabbe'...ma se vado ad una cena o un aperitivo e non sono astemia due birre le bevo trenquil e non mi ubriaco certamente.
> Non so, a me sembra esagerato.


Credo sia lo strumento che l'europa ha pensato per frenare l'uso dilagante di alcool. 
Non so dalle tue parti, ma dalle mie anche i minorenni iniziano con lo spritz già dal tardo pomeriggio e poi avanti tutta.. 
Un mio amico, al quale hanno ritirato la patente per un anno (oltre a una multa di 8.000 euro!), mi ha detto che per lui questa è stata la molla che lo ha spinto a prendere contatto con gli alcolisti anonimi.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Credo sia lo strumento che l'europa ha pensato per frenare l'uso dilagante di alcool.
> Non so dalle tue parti, ma dalle mie anche i minorenni iniziano con lo spritz già dal tardo pomeriggio e poi avanti tutta..
> Un mio amico, al quale hanno ritirato la patente per un anno (oltre a una multa di 8.000 euro!), mi ha detto che per lui questa è stata la molla che lo ha spinto a prendere contatto con gli alcolisti anonimi.


certo, la cronaca parla di cifre allarmanti
anche qui bisognerebbe fare un distinguo fra un ragazzino alle prime armi sia come guida che come bevute rispetto ad un adulto che pasteggia con due bicchieri di vino e risulta ubriaco.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Settembre 2008)

Comunque qua che sono avvinazzati... fanno a turno c'e' sempre quello che non beve... alcuni locali invece mettono a disposizione taxi-bikes


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> certo, la cronaca parla di cifre allarmanti
> anche qui bisognerebbe fare un distinguo fra un ragazzino alle prime armi sia come guida che come bevute rispetto ad un adulto che pasteggia con due bicchieri di vino e risulta ubriaco.


 Ma se bevi un bicchiere di vino a pasto alle 20 ora che rientri a casa alle 22,30 è già stato metabolizzato e non risulta tasso alcolico sanzionabile (a meno che non ci aggiungi il digestivo prima di salire in auto)


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2008)

come al solito non sono mai equilibrati.
con 2 birre risulti aver bevuto già troppo.
io cmq da una vita quando bevo non guido ma è che ho la fortuna di essere accompagnata.
ho una coppia di amici che quando vengono da me a cena fanno a turno o beve uno o beve l'altro. Uno va via sempre storto e l'altro con l'aria afflitta..


----------



## soleluna80 (8 Settembre 2008)

*2 birre??*



Asudem ha detto:


> si vabbe'...ma se vado ad una cena o un aperitivo e non sono astemia due birre le bevo trenquil e non mi ubriaco certamente.
> Non so, a me sembra esagerato.


Ma vedi, è una cosa molto soggettiva. La legge non può dire Medusa regge 3 birre, sole solo 2, brugola un amaro, etc. Pertanto devono fissare un tasso basso in modo tale da fermare quelli che non sarebbero in grado di guidare. Certo ci va di mezzo chi regge tranquillamente ma non sarebbe male non bere nulla quando sai che devi guidare (o bere con anticipo..).


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ma vedi, è una cosa molto soggettiva. La legge non può dire *Medusa regge 3 birre*, sole solo 2, brugola un amaro, etc. Pertanto devono fissare un tasso basso in modo tale da fermare quelli che non sarebbero in grado di guidare. Certo ci va di mezzo chi regge tranquillamente ma non sarebbe male non bere nulla quando sai che devi guidare (o bere con anticipo..).


perchè no?


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè no?


perchè non le reggi..


----------



## soleluna80 (8 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè no?


Che cazzona che 6!!!!


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2008)

cmq non è giusto.
io prima di perdere i sensi devo bere almeno 4/5 cocktails
dovrebbero fare dei test personalizzati


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> cmq non è giusto.
> io prima di perdere i sensi devo bere almeno 4/5 cocktails
> dovrebbero fare dei test personalizzati


ma se ti viene la faccia da orata lessa alla fine del primo!!


----------



## Old fischio (8 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> cmq non è giusto.
> io prima di perdere i sensi devo bere almeno 4/5 cocktails
> dovrebbero fare dei test personalizzati


solo??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ..delicata!


----------



## Old fischio (8 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se ti viene la faccia da orata lessa alla fine del primo!!


azzz... ha pure barato!


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se ti viene la faccia da orata lessa alla fine del primo!!


 al primo l'occhio brilla, al secondo inizia ad illanguidirsi, al terzo inizia a sbarellare e al quarto è a mezz'asta. 
l'orata lessa solo se insieme ci fumi un sanbitter...



fischio ha detto:


> solo???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ciao fischietto, ben tornato a casa.
stai tranquillo, il secondo e il terzo li paghi tu..


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Settembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io il limite lo metterei a 0, come in molti Paesi europei.
> 
> Dato che la possibilità di supoerare la soglia è molto soggettivo, può succedere che se io bevo due birre e un mio amico pure, uno dei due magari risulterà positivo e l'altro no, indipendentemente dal fatto che entrambi siamo lucidi.
> Quindi il limite 0 ha un senso: se sai che devi guidare non bevi un cazzo. Altrimenti succede che dici " tanto due birre le reggo", poi fa un incidente, risulti positivo, ti ritirano la patente..Insomma..un casino.
> ...


anche con i miei amici abbiam sempre fatto così: chi guida va a coca cola


----------



## soleluna80 (8 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> cmq non è giusto.
> io prima di perdere i sensi devo bere almeno 4/5 cocktails
> dovrebbero fare dei test personalizzati


Io sono proprio una principiante...dopo il primo e qualche sigaretta sono già fuori come un balcone!


----------



## Old fischio (8 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> al primo l'occhio brilla, al secondo inizia ad illanguidirsi, al terzo inizia a sbarellare e al quarto è a mezz'asta.
> l'orata lessa solo se insieme ci fumi un sanbitter...
> 
> 
> ...


aaah allora possiamo divertirci.. l'ultima volta che ne ho abusato, di cocktails, è perchè ci lavoravo e li avevo aggratis.. e poi la baristina.. me li caricava a dovere!
grazie e bentrovati!


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2008)

io i superalcolici manco li penso se no mi ubriaco.
Ma a birra e a vino posso dare punti agli scozzesi.
la birra non mi fa nessun effetto (fino ai 4 litri 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## soleluna80 (8 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io i superalcolici manco li penso se no mi ubriaco.
> Ma a birra e a vino posso dare punti agli scozzesi.
> la birra non mi fa nessun effetto (fino ai 4 litri
> 
> ...


A me la birra non piace proprio e vino bevo solo quello dolce. Vado di cocktails


----------



## Lettrice (8 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io i superalcolici manco li penso se no mi ubriaco.
> Ma a birra e a vino posso dare punti agli scozzesi.
> la birra non mi fa nessun effetto (fino ai 4 litri
> 
> ...



Ti seguo ruota


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> A me la birra non piace proprio e vino bevo solo quello dolce. Vado di cocktails


vino dolce??


----------



## soleluna80 (8 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vino dolce??


Ma come? Hai mai assaggiato un buon moscato o un buon sangue di giuda?


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2008)

anche a me la birra non piace. cioè mi fa gola ma dopo un sorso mi ha già stufata.
i cocktails dipende però da cocktail e cocktail...con 2  vodka lemon non ho problemi, con 2 martini cocktail inizio ad illanguidirmi...
ecco, di cocktails martini bastano 3 e sbarello


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

L'alcool su di me ha effetto soporifero....


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ma come? Hai mai assaggiato un buon moscato o un buon sangue di giuda?


il moscato mi fa cacare


----------



## soleluna80 (8 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> anche a me la birra non piace. cioè mi fa gola ma dopo un sorso mi ha già stufata.
> i cocktails dipende però da cocktail e cocktail...con 2  vodka lemon non ho problemi, con 2 martini cocktail inizio ad illanguidirmi...
> ecco, di cocktails martini bastano 3 e sbarello


BBono il vodka lemon! Anche il mojito non è male.


----------



## Old fischio (8 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> L'alcool su di me ha effetto soporifero....


...provato a dormire prima?


----------



## soleluna80 (8 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il moscato mi fa cacare


Mi sa che l'anestesia ti ha ucciso le papille gustative! Saranno sempre nei ns cuori


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Mi sa che l'anestesia ti ha ucciso le papille gustative! Saranno sempre nei ns cuori


il moscato è per i bambini sole.
quando sarai grande vedrai che paese dei balocchi che ti aspetta!!


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Mi sa che l'anestesia ti ha ucciso le papille gustative! Saranno sempre nei ns cuori


no davvero, non mi è mai piaciuto.


----------



## Old fischio (8 Settembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> BBono il vodka lemon! Anche il mojito non è male.


pure il vodka tonic non è male.. 
abbasso la caprioska.. vado per i secchi e asciutti.. poco ghiaccio.. non mi piace la pancia a pallone!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Settembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ma come? Hai mai assaggiato un buon moscato o un* buon sangue di giuda*?


sono anni che non lo bevo.....


----------



## Lettrice (8 Settembre 2008)

Per me il coktail piu' bastardo della terra e il Long Island ice Tea... mi fotte sempre... primi tre pare non faccia nulla a meta' del quarto inizio a cedere ma credo di poter andare avanti... al quinto sfarfallo che neanche mi rendo conto se ne ordino un sesto...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me il coktail piu' bastardo della terra e il Long Island ice Tea... mi fotte sempre... primi tre pare non faccia nulla a meta' del quarto inizio a cedere ma credo di poter andare avanti... al quinto sfarfallo che neanche mi rendo conto se ne ordino un sesto...


a me lo stesso effetto fa il negroni.
Al secondo inizio ad avere gli occhietti che sbarellano e al terzo sbatto la fronte sul tavolo.


----------



## soleluna80 (8 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sono anni che non lo bevo.....


Forse perchè 6 distante dall'Oltrepo' Pavese! Io lo bevo sempre


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Settembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Forse perchè 6 distante dall'Oltrepo' Pavese! Io lo bevo sempre


 in effetti sono nella terra della falanghina e dell'aglianico, del taurasi e del greco di tufo....


----------



## Lettrice (8 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me lo stesso effetto fa il negroni.
> Al secondo inizio ad avere gli occhietti che sbarellano e al terzo sbatto la fronte sul tavolo.


Anche Negroni e Americano sono discretamente bastardi... all'uscita da un aperitivo _happy our _mi ricordo che organizzai un frontale con una macchina parcheggiata...

Ahhh... bei tempi


----------



## soleluna80 (8 Settembre 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> pure il vodka tonic non è male..
> abbasso la caprioska.. vado per i secchi e asciutti.. poco ghiaccio.. non mi piace la pancia a pallone!!!


A me piace la caipiroska alla fragola! Beh ho capito sono una bevitrice della domenica pomeriggio!


----------



## soleluna80 (8 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> in effetti sono nella terra della falanghina e dell'aglianico, del taurasi e del greco di tufo....


Beh, ognuno ha i propri. Comunque in generale il vino secco non mi va proprio giù


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

Scusate ma il cuba libre con un Avana 7 dove lo mettete?


----------



## Old fischio (8 Settembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> A me piace la caipiroska alla fragola! Beh ho capito sono una bevitrice della domenica pomeriggio!


...chissà perchè.. ma alla fragola, ne avevo già uno pronto.. fa niente se è lunedi mattina?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Settembre 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ...chissà perchè.. ma alla fragola, ne avevo già uno pronto.. fa niente se è lunedi mattina?


è nu poc ampress....


----------



## Old fischio (8 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Scusate ma il cuba libre con un Avana 7 dove lo mettete?


ecco che viene fuori Giusy... vaiiiiii... pure finisce che ci stende tutti..


----------



## Old fischio (8 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> è nu poc ampress....


evabbè.. il giorno come la notte.. è sempre giovàne!


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ecco che viene fuori Giusy... vaiiiiii... pure finisce che ci stende tutti..


Io ad un cuba non so dir di no.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	













PS: non lo reggo, però...........  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Inizio a sparare cretinate e dormo in piedi!


----------



## soleluna80 (8 Settembre 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ...chissà perchè.. ma alla fragola, ne avevo già uno pronto.. fa niente se è lunedi mattina?


Non stiamo a guardare il pelo nell'uovo!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (8 Settembre 2008)

*saro'...*

Saro' visto come un bacchettone...ma quello che leggo mi fa pensare...davvero vorreste che sia cambiata la legge,perche' secondo voi o alcuni di voi il tasso previsto per la guida in stato ebrezza e' troppo basso?

Voi potete anche dirvi sicuri al volante dopo 2 o 3 birre piccole o medie che siano...io vi dico che sottovalutate pericolosamente il pericolo...quando si guida bisogna essere al 100x100 in tutti i sensi,svegli,sobri ecc (mi riferisco alle droghe)  

E per la cronaca,sappiate che quel livello e' stato calcolato cosi,perche' a seconda della stazza di una persona cambia la quantita' di alcool che puo' assorbire...e' risaputo che una persona che pesa 50 kg non regge l'alcool come una che ne pesa 100 di kg...

Mi rendo conto che per uno che sa di reggerlo e' fastidioso sapere di non poter guidare anche se si sente in grado di poterlo fare...ma vorrei che vi metteste nei panni di chi,per colpa di qualcuno che si sentiva sicuro di poter guidare...ha perso una persona cara...

Qui ho letto delle preoccupazioni riguardanti il fatto che vi tolgono la patente...l'auto...del fatto che vi ritrovate con l'accusa di guida in stato di ebrezza...ehi gente...la patente si riprende...anzi...l'auto la si guida pure senza....la macchina la riprendi o la ricompri...se investi uno...e' un po' difficile riportarlo in vita...

Magari io parlo facile...perche' non mi piace bere,soprattutto la birra...ma mai e poi mai,nemmeno se mi faccio un tappo di vino,mi metto alla guida,perche' la strada non e' un posto dove testare il proprio limite...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2008)

io parlo perchè  ho letto recentemente "ubriachi" persone che avevano un tasso alcolico di neanche  2 volte superiori al consentito.(3
bicchieri di vino dopo una cena)
Chi legge, pensa che la persona al volante fosse completamente ubriaca e assolutamente non in grado di guidare.
Questo non risponde a verità. 
Che poi il limite ci sia e lo si debba rispettare è indubbio.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io parlo perchè  ho letto recentemente "ubriachi" persone che avevano un tasso alcolico di neanche  2 volte superiori al consentito.(3
> bicchieri di vino dopo una cena)
> Chi legge, pensa che la persona al volante fosse completamente ubriaca e assolutamente non in grado di guidare.
> Questo non risponde a verità.
> Che poi il limite ci sia e lo si debba rispettare è indubbio.


Credo che il limite sia stabilito con un buon margine di sicurezza... sempre perche' i minchioncelli fanno casini...


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2008)

quoto, e aggiungo che anche il test antidroga ha poco senso.
se ti fai una canna sabato sera e ti fermano il luned' mattina hai ancora tracce ma ovviamente sei in grado di guidare però risulti positivo al test.
non contesto la legge, ma come al solito fanno le cose alla carlona e per colpirne 3 ne colpiscono 3000


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (8 Settembre 2008)

*credo...*

Credo che come sempre...finche' uno non ci passa per certe le vede sotto un altro aspetto...

Mi spiegate perche' mai uno deve mettersi a guidare anche se si e' fatto solo 3 bicchieri o una canna o mezzo grammo...quando potrebb tranquillamente prendere un taxi o andare in auto con un amico che sta bene?

E' cosi irrinunciabile guidare e rischiarsela e farla rischiare a qualcuno che non c'entra nulla?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Settembre 2008)

Ma le analisi rilevano la quantità presente nel sangue.
Se una persona metabolizza meglio di un'altra l'alcol anche avendo bevuto la stessa quantità non risulterà lo stesso tasso alcolico.
Le indicazioni pratiche che esemplificano 2 bicchieri di vino per un uomo possono essere da alcuni superate.
Ma se l'effetto che rende pericolosa la guida non è valutabile dal soggetto, proprio perché è questo l'effetto dell'alcol, come potete dire che non vi fa effetto?
Del resto se non facesse effetto ...chi berrebbe alcol?


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Settembre 2008)

*esposizioni tabelle alcool nei locali*

che ne pensate?
ho avuto modo di vederle martedi sera ...(primo giorno di obbligo di esporle)
e mi sembrano una gran cazzata
apparte che ci sono una serie di fattori non solo il peso e il sesso che incidono sul tasso alcometrico nel sangue
x esempio io bevo una birra media e sono 0,3 secondo tale tabella
quindi sempre secondo la tabella  dati alla mano se ne bevo 4 in 2 orette circa sarei
0,3+0,3+0,3+0,3 = 1,2????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












come direbbe Mughini
ma daaaaaiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Settembre 2008)

ehm......http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=7797


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ehm......http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=7797


 sorry
chi puo unisca le discussioni


----------

